# Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901



## B-rabbit1984 (22. April 2009)

*Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

HAy leute!!!

Wollte euch mal fragen wie ich am besten im mein Gehäuse von chieftec cs 901 die lüfter montiere ,damit der lüfter strom gut durch geht, mache mal paar bilder rein damit man sich ein bessers bild machen kann.

Bitte nicht wunderen wegem kabelsalat wird dem nächst gemacht sobald das neue NT da ist

währe coll wenn ihr mir helfen könnt danke


----------



## speedymike (23. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

naja, prinzipiell würd ich sagen vorne / links auf der seite sollen die lüfter reinsaugen
hinten sollten die / der lüfter die warme luft rauspusten.

ob dir die frontlüfter was bringen wag ich zu bezweifeln - die haben ja keine möglichkeit frischluft anzusaugen, die wirbeln mmn nur die eh schon vorhandene luft im case durcheinander ...


----------



## madace (23. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

Also in meinem CS 901 sieht es ein wenig anders aus. (von Anfang 2007) - siehe Bild

Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich jeweils in die Festplattenkäfige Lüfter (@1000 RPM) verbaut habe, die Luft Richtung Platte & Gehäuseinneres pusten (bei mir sind Halterung bereits integriert; bei dir sehe ich spontan auf den Bildern keine; könnten aber dennoch da sein...ist so ein lila "Plastik-Einschub")

Und unter den 2 Festplattenkäfigen ist auch noch mal ein Lüfter, der das gleiche tut. Luft rauspusten lasse ich direkt hinter dem CPU-Kühler. So wird alles im Gehäuse schön gekühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

das unter festplatten teil habe ich raus gemacht und die Plastik-Einschub" sonst hätte die pumpe nicht rein gepasst
#


----------



## Jazzman (23. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

also am einfachsten ist vorne rein hinten raus
kannst du den Lüfter neben der pumpe nicht an den Einlass montieren, dann kommt schonmal frische Luft rein,
hinten ist auch noch platz für einen Lüfter (80er?) da würde ich einen montieren
falls die Grafikkarte auch Wassergekühlt ist würde ich den Seitenlüfter entfernen
und alle anderen überflüssigen Lüfter entfernen dann wirds auch nen bisel leiser


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

So sah das bei mir aus


----------



## madace (23. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

Genau das meinte ich auch 
So sieht es akt. bei mir auch aus - wie bei widowmakers Bild.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

ach werde mir ein neues gehaüse z legen in nährere zeit mal was ich holle was nicht zu teuer ist das ist nicht mehr so jut das gehaüse von chieftec cs 901


----------



## james07 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Richtige lüfter möntage im chieftec cs 901*

habe zwar nur das 601 aber meine Temp sind Top. Lüfter ähnlich wie Widowmaker_1 nur das ich den vorderen ein 120iger habe und 1x 120 in der Decke, Tem CPU 23Grad, GK 36 Grad und alles mit silent Komponenten


----------

